# the year is now shorter



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/space/20100302/sc_space/chileearthquakemayhaveshorteneddaysonearth


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I lost 1.26 milliseconds?!?! Dammit, now I'l never be able to get all my props done in time for Halloween. Stupid plate tectonics!:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This may not be a bad thing.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Using a calculator, I figured out we have lost 0.00736083 of a second of daylight per year. The length of the actual year hasn't changed, just the amount of time the sun shines on the earth during the summer, which means we may have a fraction of a second longer daylight in the winter....just long enough to do, well nothing, but it is interesting.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Given the Daylight Savings Time fiasco, anything that shortens the daylight hours on Halloween is fine with me!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

if you take the square root of 69 its 8 something...


----------

